# Really bad underarm odor recently---what's up??



## freestyler (Jan 28, 2005)

Has anyone experienced a sudden increase in BO? I've never even really had to wear deoderant before. Now, I've got super stinky pits and it is making me sick! I have to take like three showers a day and pile on the Tom's of Maine (which does NOTHING.) I don't want to use conventional deoderant because I think it's toxic (especially to breastmilk) and I'm always allergic to the ingredients anyway.

What can cause bad body odor? Do you think it could be stress? There is a LOT LOT LOT of that lately. Ugh. I don't think it's hormones. The baby is almost 7 months already and also, I never had this issue after my other babes.

What in the world do you gals think could be going on? And it's especially annoying because it can even happen when I'm cool, not when I'm not and sweating all day. I hate this. What do you gals have success with, as far as natural deoderants go? I've tried the crystal one, and it's useless. All the Tom's of Maine don't work. Powder doesn't work. I don't know what to do. I'm sick of being stinky.


----------



## FairyRae (Feb 21, 2009)

Have you done anything that might induce extra detox lately? Changed your diet, added supplements, etc? I think detox can cause extra stinky BO...

Good luck figuring it out!


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FairyRae* 
Have you done anything that might induce extra detox lately? Changed your diet, added supplements, etc? I think detox can cause extra stinky BO...










:

More kombucha, iodine, antifungals, or weight loss recently could cause increased detox; and sweat is a detox pathway.

Pat


----------



## freestyler (Jan 28, 2005)

I've only lost weight, of that list, and even that, very very slowly. Nothing else has changed. Well, I just took my second shower at 2 PM, so I guess I'm good to go....plus we were in the pool all morning. I wonder what I can do to be less stinky. Maybe this is normal, and having zero BO all my life was just a lucky bonus.


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

The pool water has chlorine, I assume. Chlorine (and fluoride and bromide) must detox and could be causing the odor. When I was detoxing bromides, my body odor increased transiently.

Pat


----------



## lastrid (Jan 20, 2007)

I have this problem and I wash my pits with baking soda. I will also pat on a very thin layer of baking soda over my deoderant. You have to be sparing with that because too much will cause irritation, but if you put some on your fingertips and clap them together until you've removed all of it that will come off without rubbing, that is the perfect amount.


----------



## TonyaW (Dec 5, 2006)

When I was pregnant, my armpits started to smell more.

Instead of taking so many showers, you could just use a wash cloth soaked in vinegar to wipe the pits and get the smell to go away. I usually put on coconut oil and baking soda as my deodorant.


----------



## Metasequoia (Jun 7, 2005)

Yea, probably detoxing. I usually never smell but maybe once or twice a year, I'll stink for a few weeks. I noticed the other day, after I indulged in WAY too much wine (non-organic, with sulfites), that I really sweated a lot & was pretty stinky. I just drink more water to flush my system.

When I eat a lot of curry (which is fairly often), my pits smell like curry, it's very pleasant, IMO.


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

The thing about detoxification is it's a balance between what's circulating and the nutrients we have available to excrete. Major stress is hugely nutrient depleting, it's part of why serious health issues in many people are triggered by life stress (not saying you're heading for serious health issues, just that this isn't a bizarre anomaly). If you don't take a high-quality multivit, I'd start, and consider extra magnesium and vitamin C (to bowel tolerance would be best). Those will all help with various chemical pathways our bodies would otherwise use to excrete stuff without us noticing it.


----------



## sahli29 (Jan 23, 2004)

Perhaps a wipe with TTO of diluted GSE would kill off the bacteria.Baking soda was good for preventing sweat,but I did find it irritating at times.


----------



## sbgrace (Sep 22, 2004)

Plain alcohol works for me when I'm in a stink time. It will help avoid showers at least.


----------



## Samantha Pitman (Dec 4, 2013)

_Hi there, I have had the same problem for the last few weeks. I have given up smoking and also started drinking juices in the morning. Green leafy juices with lettuce /spinach / macca powder and liver cleansing agent. So it makes sense that the toxins are not only exiting through the liver but also my sweat glands . I hope this helps for you. I carry wipes , which does help a little and carry deodorant , not antiperspirant as this is carcinogenic.
Cheers
Sam_


----------



## Samantha Pitman (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi there, I have had the same problem for the last few weeks. I have given up smoking and also started drinking juices in the morning. Green leafy juices with lettuce /spinach / macca powder and liver cleansing agent. So it makes sense that the toxins are not only exiting through the liver but also my sweat glands . I hope this helps for you. I carry wipes , which does help a little and carry deodorant , not antiperspirant as this is carcinogenic.
Cheers
Sam


----------

